# A Babylon 5 feature film? Hmmm....



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Only in the rumor stage, but encouraging!

http://aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=17477


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The guys says...

_"Soon, I promise, all will be made clear. I don't like being Mr. Mysterioso 
on this, but if I say too much, the-powers-that-be will use my head to make 
a 2.35:1 sized hole in the wall." _

Sounds like something *Mark Lamutt* would say. :yesman:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

hmmm...it does...


----------

